# Extending Sirius radio OEM antenna?



## pyarnall (Dec 5, 2008)

My Dodge truck has OEM Sirius radio installed. The antenna is on the roof at the rear of the cab. Unfortunately radio reception is more or less non existent when my slide in camper is on the truck. Wondering if others have dealt with this problem? I have been doing on line research to find some sort of auxilary antenna that would adapt to the present antenna and have a cord long enough to put another antenna on top of the camper, but have not found such a thing yet.

Any ideas welcomed.

Thanks


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

*Sirius Satellite Radio Antenna Extension Kit*

I would think you would be able to make one of these work.

Sirius Accessories - Antenna Extensions

I dont know of anything else that would be more "plug and play" friendly.


----------

